# ***1.4 TSI Picture Thread***



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Throw some pics of your Jetta 1.4TSI (only) up in the thread. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

My 17 Jetta S 1.4T with a stage 1 unitronic tune, AEM cai system, AWE Track Cat back Exhaust, H&M Sport Springs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

2016 jetta s 1.4tsi....no longer have her but....memories!
Injen intake
Forge motorsports charge pipe w/ Bov 
Dieselgeek sigma5 short shifter
Dogbone mount insert
P3 multigauge
Interior red accent lights
Straight pipe catback exhaust









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesxpro78 (Mar 27, 2018)

Do you know if that cai would fit my 2018 vw jetta 1.4tsi??


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

jamesxpro78 said:


> Do you know if that cai would fit my 2018 vw jetta 1.4tsi??


Yes either of em would fit

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

Posted these already but 16 S with Pretoria reps, H&R springs, aftermarket headlights. Will hopefully be getting the exhaust this summer but we’ll see how to goes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

seesir said:


> Posted these already but 16 S with Pretoria reps, H&R springs, aftermarket headlights. Will hopefully be getting the exhaust this summer but we’ll see how to goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black is the new Black lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

These are all nice, good to see other modders out there..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

Rabbitjoker said:


> 2016 jetta s 1.4tsi....no longer have her but....memories!
> Injen intake
> Forge motorsports charge pipe w/ Bov
> Dieselgeek sigma5 short shifter
> ...


Was looking into the Forge MS charge pipe/Bov. Would you recommend? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

MoDDeDLyFeVW said:


> Was looking into the Forge MS charge pipe/Bov. Would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


Not if you're running an intake as well. If you look closer in my picture, I had to put pads between my intake and bov. Forge, and i quote," doesnt make their parts with the thought of other aftermarket parts being used" therefore, it may fit, may not fit lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chouse (May 2, 2018)

Just bought a 2016 Jetta TSI looking to mod but it’s difficult to find aftermarket parts for it. Any suggestions guys?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Chouse said:


> Just bought a 2016 Jetta TSI looking to mod but it’s difficult to find aftermarket parts for it. Any suggestions guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I tried messaging you back but it said you chose not to receive private messages. But it's a slim market for the 1.4 unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Washed it like at 2 AM after work and vacuumed it. After drying I applied some of Meguiars quikwax (first time using it and doing it to the car specifically). I’d say that for a speed wax it came out nice and good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSINate (Sep 28, 2017)

No 1.8t love I see ;(
Welp, here is my Sisters 2K17 1.4t and my 2K15 1.8t
I’m jealous that she has the LED Strip that I LOVE, I’ll probably swap them when she’s not looking


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

TSINate said:


> No 1.8t love I see ;(
> Welp, here is my Sisters 2K17 1.4t and my 2K15 1.8t
> I’m jealous that she has the LED Strip that I LOVE, I’ll probably swap them when she’s not looking
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm a big fan of the led strip too. I think your sis will notice if you change them lol..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

My Golf 1.4TSI DSG

Summer mode









Winter mode


----------



## Delane_F (Jun 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LurkerJetta (May 30, 2018)

My 2018 Wolfsburg 1.4
It deserves some better shots, I'll post some more later 😆

https://ibb.co/dn6o4o


----------



## TheBeachBumm (Apr 27, 2011)

*My 2017 S*

I bought this new back in December. I haven't had too much opportunity for mods, but with the new job that should change shortly... starting with tint this weekend.
Anyway, here she is -









Obviously I was doing donuts in the parking lot haha


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fantomasz said:


> My Golf 1.4TSI DSG
> 
> Summer mode
> 
> ...


Have you installed a Downpipe? Can you measure your stock Downpipe or take pics if possible? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seesir (Aug 3, 2016)

MoDDeDLyFeVW said:


> My 17 Jetta S 1.4T with a stage 1 unitronic tune, AEM cai system, AWE Track Cat back Exhaust, H&M Sport Springs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


What lip is this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Rubbing like a bitch with these hr super sport springs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arelvitta13 said:


> Rubbing like a bitch with these hr super sport springs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stock shocks? What rim size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Stock shocks? What rim size?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stock shocks 18ssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Arelvitta13 said:


> Stock shocks 18ssss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And adjusted the stock camber all the way in the rear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arelvitta13 said:


> Stock shocks 18ssss
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn and here I was gonna get some springs that lower 2 inches on stock suspension and some 17-18s but guess not lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> Damn and here I was gonna get some springs that lower 2 inches on stock suspension and some 17-18s but guess not lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean i am running a 9.5 width in the rear tho and 35 offset soooo all that poke is getting in the way. If u run 8.5 45 offset u should be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Arelvitta13 said:


> I mean i am running a 9.5 width in the rear tho and 35 offset soooo all that poke is getting in the way. If u run 8.5 45 offset u should be fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually thinking 18 x8 45 offset with two inch drop or so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Arelvitta13 said:


> Rubbing like a bitch with these hr super sport springs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont remember, do you have racechip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> I dont remember, do you have racechip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i had the GTS i sold it for 200$ on here ... it was throwing up engine light after like three months ... i have IE intake (awesome) ... i went to get the unitronic stage 1+ but they don’t have software for my engine (2018 SE)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Arelvitta13 said:


> Yeah i had the GTS i sold it for 200$ on here ... it was throwing up engine light after like three months ... i have IE intake (awesome) ... i went to get the unitronic stage 1+ but they don’t have software for my engine (2018 SE)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I was reading up on it and people were saying it tricks the ECU into thinking somethings. I was like errr....I dont think thats a good idea. I wish COBB made a program for ours cars . Now I am not sure what I want to do because I really dont want to do a flash. Guess I will just have to wait .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arelvitta13 (Apr 23, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea I was reading up on it and people were saying it tricks the ECU into thinking somethings. I was like errr....I dont think thats a good idea. I wish COBB made a program for ours cars . Now I am not sure what I want to do because I really dont want to do a flash. Guess I will just have to wait .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it’s unfortunate... eventually when the funds are right I’ll have the money to get a vehicle that’s meant to be tuned and modified. Is what it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Arelvitta13 said:


> Yeah it’s unfortunate... eventually when the funds are right I’ll have the money to get a vehicle that’s meant to be tuned and modified. Is what it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea! Tbh. If you go with another vw, go with a Golf Tdi from like 2012 when diesel gate was active. delete egr, delete cats, delete downpipe and put a new one. Your already at like 260 Lbs of torque basically, Then add a tune and your at like 180 hp with 300 Lbs of torque. Slap some tires that are pretty slick and new rims. Boom, ya got yourself a fast car . My cousin just got a TDI and he’s planning on doing some cool stuff to it. Also, it has dsg but, Ive heard that dsg can be meh, when it comes to tuning. 🤷🏻*♂.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Here's my 16 1.4 tsi! Mods include
Cts solid upper mount
Polly trans insert
Polly dog bone insert
Ecs short throw kit
Jb4 tuning box
St coilovers 
Custom cold air intake
Really enjoy this car









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombified 5000 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Revised my under hood on the 2016









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Revised my under hood on the 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was needed for the intake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> What was needed for the intake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Capped off the line going into that 3 way valve on the boost tube and ran a 2"-3" 90* elbow in place of the factory elbow and clamped to the turbo inlet. It's not perfect but I have another idea to try to make it more secure. My intake is 3" so it a very tight fit.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Capped off the line going into that 3 way valve on the boost tube and ran a 2"-3" 90* elbow in place of the factory elbow and clamped to the turbo inlet. It's not perfect but I have another idea to try to make it more secure. My intake is 3" so it a very tight fit.
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Nice!!!! Any improvements? Anything different? Pick up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Nice!!!! Any improvements? Anything different? Pick up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Picks up a tad better, nothing to drastic. It's still a work in progress but so far only positive results. Sounds great under load. Hopefully the video loaded correctly so you can hear it.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ce21623a7964/20190506_204325.mp4

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Picks up a tad better, nothing to drastic. It's still a work in progress but so far only positive results. Sounds great under load. Hopefully the video loaded correctly so you can hear it.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ce21623a7964/20190506_204325.mp4
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Hmmm it does get pretty loud I like it!! I would probably buy RtMG turbo inlet adapter so it’s easier to put a coupler and do an intake like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Hmmm it does get pretty loud I like it!! I would probably buy RtMG turbo inlet adapter so it’s easier to put a coupler and do an intake like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a sound clip of what I hear in the car. Stock exhaust, removed rear muffler and the intake setup I have

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Failed to upload. I'll try again

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Here we gohttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5d083e0d40b32/1.4 intake noise.mp4

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdogg8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

My 1.4tsi with CTS intake, fk street line coilovers, Alzor 18x8.5 wheels, awetuning track edition exhaust. Waiting to do stage 2 tune and downpipe.


----------

